# Free brass & str samples



## DeactivatedAcc (Dec 25, 2016)

Here are a couple sample sets I roughed up from material recorded at the end of music sessions. Enjoy!

http://jasperblunk.com/samples.html


----------



## kaiyoti (Dec 25, 2016)

Love your stuff. Thanks!


----------



## A.P. (Dec 26, 2016)

Wow!!! Thx a lot.


----------



## Syneast (Dec 26, 2016)

Ah, more goodies for my Jasper Blunk folder. Many thanks. I'm sure they're great.

Anyone else have trouble downloading them? I tried two different computers, two different browsers and two different modems but the download always cuts off towards the end.

*EDIT: *Never mind, I just had to use dropbox the way it was intended. I have them now, and they are fun to play with!


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Dec 26, 2016)

you're back!


----------



## robertGL (Dec 26, 2016)

kontakt


----------



## HiEnergy (Dec 26, 2016)

404 error here.
Looks like the file has vanished...


----------



## PeterBaumann (Dec 26, 2016)

thanks for this. Just tried downloading though and it also cuts off before the end


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 26, 2016)

Worked fine here. I skipped signing in to dropbox and it downloaded and unzipped fine. Thanks for the samples and nki's!


----------



## rottoy (Dec 26, 2016)

Absolutely wonderful stuff here, Jasper! Happy holidays!


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Dec 26, 2016)

robertGL said:


> kontakt



what do you want? .sfz?


----------



## robertGL (Dec 26, 2016)

Yeah I can use .sfz


----------



## rottoy (Dec 26, 2016)

Here's a quick test of some of the patches.
https://clyp.it/tpot4ulx


----------



## ptrickf (Dec 26, 2016)

Wow - thank you. P.


----------



## Przemek K. (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks so much, they do sound great


----------



## tonaliszt (Dec 26, 2016)

I've created alternate .nki's that allow one to mix and purge the 2 microphone positions. I've attached them here.
These are really great. Thanks Jasper!


----------



## HiEnergy (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks for providing the alternate download. That one worked for me... can hardly await testing those samples in my studio tomorrow.


----------



## TomNoyd (Dec 26, 2016)

Holy Heck, you're back with more free goodies.

Downloading now.

Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## mikolaj7 (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Timbralzoom (Dec 26, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------



## bigcat1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hello good sir.I have a number of your samples on my blog and mediafire account. I hope that's OK, I credit you and never charge for anything. 
http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2016/01/jasper-blunk.html


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jan 6, 2017)

Glad you all had fun with it! Here's a rough little brass sample set I did last night using a quick bit of material from the end of some unrelated sessions. (4 horns / 3 bass bones / 3 trumpets) http://jasperblunk.com//samples/Angry%20Brass.zip (http://jasperblunk.com//samples/Angry Brass.zip)


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Jan 6, 2017)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Glad you all had fun with it! Here's a rough little brass sample set I did last night using a quick bit of material from the end of some unrelated sessions. http://jasperblunk.com//samples/Angry%20Brass.zip (http://jasperblunk.com//samples/Angry Brass.zip)


 
Totally awesome, this stuff plays and sounds great!


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Jan 6, 2017)

Those Trumpet samples are gorgeous! Everything sounds amazing! Thank you for the freebies


----------



## tonaliszt (Jan 6, 2017)

I absolutely love these. Those high trumpets and the unison bass bones are brilliant! 
Like before, I've created a mic mixer. You can get the script here.


----------



## NoamL (Jan 7, 2017)

Those trumpets are _really_ inspiring @Jasper Blunk . Thank you!! You seem to have the ability to elicit amazing performances from your players.


----------



## Syneast (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks again! I'm really digging Angry Brass. I love that you have recorded and programmed it in a way that makes it work for both marcato/sustain and staccato. Makes it really fun to play. Oh, and the sound is gorgeous. I'm going to make myself some legatos of these.

*EDIT:* I replaced the modwheel filters with my own EQ:s, because I think controlling the gain of an EQ band (rather than filter cutoff frequency) makes for less synthy velocity swells. This way, it doesn't traverse the frequency band, it instead dampens certain frequencies like it happens in real life. Here is a quick demo, and the nki's:

Demo: https://www.dropbox.com/s/yv3d6cxzckfclli/angry brass ns velocity demo.mp3?dl=0

nki's: https://www.dropbox.com/s/gj95pl5y7mv4x3e/angrybrass_ns_mod.zip?dl=0


----------



## Blakus (Jan 7, 2017)

NoamL said:


> Those trumpets are _really_ inspiring @Jasper Blunk . Thank you!! You seem to have the ability to elicit amazing performances from your players.


"Elicit" is certainly one way to put it :D :D






Thanks JB!! <3


----------



## Vin (Jan 7, 2017)

These are fantastic sounding samples, thanks Jasper!


----------



## JPQ (Jan 7, 2017)

Is possible use these anyway what i want expect selling them?


----------



## Przemek K. (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks Jasper, these sound incredibly great !!


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks guys! I’ve spent the better part of 6 years falling down the orch/choral private sampling rabbit hole. With the way one thing leads to another, it’s hard to pull away. Admittedly a simple freebie like this thrown together in an hr isn’t representative of that, but some point if there’s enough interest I could release an actual lib. While not really illustrated here, the scope of what can be done as far as sample expression, legato, session performance approach, playability, energy, cohesion etc is quite something. You can get away with a lot more too if you don’t mind trading some quirkiness in the sound/fades/setup for more expression. And also if you don’t waste time with noise reduction.


----------



## rottoy (Jan 7, 2017)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Thanks guys! I’ve spent the better part of 6 years falling down the orch/choral private sampling rabbit hole. With the way one things leads to another, it’s hard to pull away. Admittedly a simple freebie like this thrown together in an hr isn’t representative of that, but some point if there’s enough interest I could release an actual lib. While not really illustrated here, the scope of what can be done as far as sample expression, legato, session performance approach, playability, energy, cohesion etc is quite something. You can get away with a lot more too if you don’t mind trading some quirkiness in the sound/fades/setup for more expression. And also if you don’t waste time with noise reduction.


Crowdfunding? 
I'm pretty sure people on here would be interested in investing in a "bespoke" sample library.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jan 7, 2017)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Paul Owen (Jan 7, 2017)

rottoy said:


> Crowdfunding?
> I'm pretty sure people on here would be interested in investing in a "bespoke" sample library.



+1


----------



## P.N. (Jan 7, 2017)

Thank you for the very kind gift. These sound great! They have a cool "live" feeling. Oh, and the multiple round robins. Sweet. :D


----------



## clisma (Jan 7, 2017)

Count me in for interest in an commercial Jasper Blank lib.


----------



## Vovique (Jan 7, 2017)

Definitely!


----------



## DynamicK (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for your sharing your hard work.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 8, 2017)

Jasper, you are extremely generous to share this high quality brass and string instruments. I am amazed how great they sound.
Thank you,
Thorsten


----------



## devonmyles (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you for sharing. Jasper.
I too was surprised how good they sound.
Top man.


----------



## reutunes (Jan 26, 2017)

devonmyles said:


> Thank you for sharing. Jasper.
> I too was surprised how good they sound.
> Top man.


Jasper, these are SUCH AWESOME samples. I can't believe you're giving them away for free. If anyone wants to see how the interface looks and which strings / brass have been recorded I put some information and showed off the Kontakt interfaces in the latest Samplecast show.


----------



## Eurig Gwilym (Mar 5, 2017)

tonaliszt said:


> I've created alternate .nki's that allow one to mix and purge the 2 microphone positions. I've attached them here.
> These are really great. Thanks Jasper!



Is the grey background gui deliberate or is there a missing file?


----------



## tonaliszt (Mar 5, 2017)

Eurig Gwilym said:


> Is the grey background gui deliberate or is there a missing file?


No missing file, Jasper didn't make a background for the strings.


----------



## leon chevalier (Aug 27, 2017)

tonaliszt said:


> I absolutely love these. Those high trumpets and the unison bass bones are brilliant!
> Like before, I've created a mic mixer. You can get the script here.


Thank you so much for that script ! Makes this awsome freeby even more awsome !

@tonaliszt , I hope you don't mind, I've uploaded the patch with your script. If it's not ok for you I'll remove it. 

(To use it : unzip and copy the nki files next to the original ones)


----------

